# Fenwick FF756 Fiberglass Rod



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I recently got a Fenwick FF756 rod and a Medallist 1494 1/2 DA fly reel from a neighbor for what turns out was a screaming deal. I fly fish and he doesn't and he tried to give it to me for free. Having done a little research on an overseas made Medallist reel I got from a family member I knew of a reletive value of the reel and told him that I wouldn't take it for free, and that he could probably sell it for enough money to be worth selling. I told him the reel is probably around 20$ and I don't know anything about the rod so another 20$. So total is $40 I'm happy and he's happy, I mean he tried to give it to me for free! So I am doing some learning and find out this is a super nice old fiberglass rod and some are listed on Ebay for $200, and the reel for $60. Needless to say I was pretty pumped on the deal I got!

Does anyone know much about these or have any recommendations for lines? This is definitely the nicest rod I own now and am excited to get it on the water. 

Oh and this setup is flawless and doesn't even look like it had been used. It had some old fly line on it but even that didn't look worn.


----------

